# mod_jk2 konfigurationsproblem



## xardias (21. Dez 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe einen Apache und einen Tomcat server auf nem rechner laufen. Tomcat läuft auf port 8080.
Im Tomcat laufen 2 Webapplications: /ROOT und /etforum.
Ich habe mod_jk2 so konfiguriert, dass der virtual host "y2k1.org bzw www.y2k1.org" auf tomcat zugreift. hier funktioniert das ganze ja wunderbar, da die url http://y2k1.org/ direkt auf den /ROOT context zufgreift, so soll es sein.

Jetzt möchte ich aber die subdomain et.y2k1.org auf den context /etforum leiten, so dass http://et.y2k1.org/ direkt auf den kontext etforum zugreift.

Wie muss ich tomcat und apache dafür konfigurieren, dass das funktioniert?

Theoretisch könnte man das ganze per mod_rewrite lösen, aber gibts da nicht auch eine schönere lösung?


danke
dennis


----------



## mlange8801 (21. Dez 2005)

> ich habe einen Apache und einen Tomcat server auf nem rechner laufen. Tomcat läuft auf port 8080.
> Im Tomcat laufen 2 Webapplications: /ROOT und /etforum.
> Ich habe mod_jk2 so konfiguriert, dass der virtual host "y2k1.org bzw www.y2k1.org" auf tomcat zugreift. hier funktioniert das ganze ja wunderbar, da die url http://y2k1.org/ direkt auf den /ROOT context zufgreift, so soll es sein.
> 
> Jetzt möchte ich aber die subdomain et.y2k1.org auf den context /etforum leiten, so dass http://et.y2k1.org/ direkt auf den kontext etforum zugreift.



Du kannst ja in Tomcat noch einen Virtual Host anlegen der als Context das etforum hat

```
<Host appBase="/var/www/etforum" name="et.y2k1.org">
<Alias>etforum.y2k1.org</Alias>
<Context docBase="/var/www/etforum" path="/" /> 
</Host>
```


wenn Du in Deiner Workers Properties alles durchreichst.
[uri:/*]
worker=ajp13:localhost:8009

Oder Du machst mehrere Connectoren:
   <Connector
        port="8009"
        protocol="AJP/1.3"
        protocolHandlerClassName="org.apache.jk.server.JkCoyoteHandler"
        redirectPort="8443" maxThreads="200"  >
<Host>....</Host>  
  </Connector>
   <Connector
        port="8019"
        protocol="AJP/1.3"
        protocolHandlerClassName="org.apache.jk.server.JkCoyoteHandler"
        redirectPort="8443" maxThreads="200"  >
<Host>....</Host>
    </Connector>

[uri:www.y2k1.org/*]
group=ajp13:localhost:8009

[uri:www.y2k1.org/*]
group=ajp13:localhost:8009

[uri:et.y2k1.org/*]
group=ajp13:localhost:8019

Kenn mich mit mod_jk2 auch nicht so gut aus.
Vielleicht gibts auch elegantere Möglickeiten.


----------



## xardisa (22. Dez 2005)

danke danke 
jetzt funktioniert alles wunderbar


----------

